# DXF unter gentoo

## wuesti

Moin!

Ich soll eine Zeichnung im DXF-Format erstellen. Welche Programme sind zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## schachti

Du könntest das hier mal probieren: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dxf/

----------

## michael_w

alle CAD Programme, die einen Export nach DXF können.

----------

